# "The Art Within Your Art"



## Guro Harold (May 9, 2006)

What are some things from your personal style or journey that have influenced your perspective of Modern Arnis?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 9, 2006)

None. Modern Arnis is I started in.


----------



## stickarts (May 9, 2006)

I did several tv shows on various martial arts on our local cable channel and it was interesting to note that every style that I researched had an element that was already incorporated into modern arnis. I mentioned this to Prof. once as we sat and he watched some of my shows and he just kind of smiled.  Modern Arnis helps make you pretty versatile.


----------

